# Tear Stains/ Tear Ducts



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Let me preface this with we a have called to set up an appointment with our regular (mobile) vet and can seek the attention of the local surgery center if necessary. 

We got our girl in August and she did not have any tear staining (about 9-10 months old). Looking at September/October photos she is also not staining. She would always get big soft goopy eye boogies and we just wipe them out with a piece of tissue. I have noticed now that she has pretty good tear staining. Now her topknot is a lot longer and in that funky stage where it is difficult to keep out of her eyes, so that may be exasperating the issue, but I am starting to get concerned that their may actually be something "wrong" with her tear ducts. Would the development of tear duct issues be typical around a year old? Could it be a good issue? The stained area is not typically "wet" but because she it white, it's very obvious and extends about an inch down from her eyes, she also has darkening around her eyes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very sensible to start with a vet check, to rule out blocked ducts or other physical issues.

Sophy had quite bad tear staining as a pup - it improved when she finished teething, and went away altogether when I started feeding her raw/home cooked. I found regular bathing and drying helped keep the staining to a minimum.


----------



## TheBigRoo (Dec 3, 2011)

Agreed. Definitely a good idea to have her eye ducts checked. Our two whites both had a similar issue when they were puppies. You know from white poodles that eye stains are very easy to see and with the white hair, the stains can eventually turn orange. Luna, our girl, had the eye dripping a bit worse than Samson, but it cleared up for the both of them when they stopped teething. Most breeders will tell you that a certain amount of that eye dripping is expected, and of course, it's more easily seen in light haired dogs (white especially). 

I'm sure your girl is fine and yes, the eyes can drip up to 1 year old and even a little beyond. With our pups, we also keep an eye on their eyes and clean off the goopy boogies whenever we find them. They don't occur all that often anymore, but we like to keep them comfortable and clean. Occasionally, if their eyes do start dripping, we notice it right away and wipe it off before it has a chance to really stain. Allergies can be somewhat common in the winter months when it's colder and also in the indian summer with the humidity we get. But it also depends on the dog, too.

I know there's that Angel Eyes stuff that you can put in the pup's water than supposedly helps to clear up the tearing/staining, but I think it's a good idea to discuss with your vet first. The tearing/staining usually goes away naturally.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

It's so nice to hear the votes for the tear staining going away on its own. I was horrified a few months ago when my pup (now 11 months), started with some tear staining when she was about 9 months old. I knew it could be related to teething, but she had already changed almost all the teeth, we were still waiting on just a couple back ones. 

I also noted that when I got my pup, her 1 year old sister from the same breeding also had bad staining. I hoped and prayed I wouldn't deal with the same problem and with so many months of clean eyes I thought I had succeeded. No such luck... 

So now, I noticed that her sister who is now just about 2 years old has no staining! Come to think of it, starting at least 4 months ago she seemed to have gotten rid of, or significantly reduced the marks, so maybe I'll get the same result with my girl?!?

Being the impatient perfectionist that I am when it comes to my pets, and even though I work at a vet clinic and know the downsides to long term antibiotic use, I broke down and started using "Angel Eyes" about a month ago. I'm honestly really not sure how much it has helped though, even with the religious use. If she's not 100% good by the end of January, I think I'm going to quit with it, since the general consensus is that if it will work, it'll have significant impact by the second week. I THINK my girl is better, but significantly so? Not so sure... 

Anyway, thanks for bringing up this issue and this thread has once again renewed my HOPES of having a clean eyed poodle once more! 

Rebecca


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm curiouse about "Angel Eyes". The website says that the active ingrediant is a macrolide antibotic (Tylosin as Tartrate). Is a low consistent dose of antibotics safe and healthy over the long term? Could it lead to antibiotic resistent bacteria or potentially damage befefical bacteria in the dogs system?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely, this is the main worry in the veterinary community. I work at a vet clinic and the main doctor definitely would prefer I didn't use the product, however there is a website where Canadian Vets can talk in a forum type manner and the general consensus SEEMS to be that Angel Eyes is relatively safe and might be worth the risk of using.

Rebecca


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Another thing to consider is are you giving her tap water? Some tap waters are harsh and can cause tear staining in all different levels. I give my dogs distilled water and I have no staining 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueIvy (Jan 9, 2013)

One of my small breed dogs I owned years ago had terrible tear stain issues. Not even Angel Eyes cleared it up and she was vet checked several times without any underlying issues found... could this possibly be hereditary? 

I've seen many dogs (usually that come from less than reputable breeders... sorry not saying your dog came from a less than reputable breeder, just wondering) that have terrible tear stain issues and it always made me wonder if it didn't have something to do with breeding what I call the "wrong" dogs together. (Meaning they had unfavorable traits that shouldn't have been passed on)


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

When I used to give Fifi canned pumpkin for digestive issues, her eyes stopped staining. The part of her coat already stained had to be cut away as it grew out.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

My Max had tear staining from just one eye when he was around 3-6 months of age. Just noticed recently that it seems to have gone away. I guess he grew out of it. He's almost 8 months now.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Something else I realized last night is that she is staining all over a bit more then I remember. She has some reddish brown on her snout and around her vulva that I do not remember being an issue previously. She does not lick consistently or seem irritated. We did change her from pedigree puppy to Taste of the Wild Prairie when we got her. I wonder if it’s the higher protein food (27% to 32% isn’t a huge difference though)? 

The water source is the same as her previous home. We very clean/ low mineral in our area. Though I’m not sure what impacts the tear stains, just that I can use it in my steamer and for carnivorous plants with no ill effects (distilled is often recommended for them as well).


----------

